
Tencent’s Just Getting Started on Online Advertising - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-27/tencent-s-just-getting-started-on-online-advertising
======
koverda
That article (blurb?) is impressively low on any detail.

Here's a better one: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-26/why-
tence...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-26/why-tencent-
wants-to-be-more-like-facebook-in-advertising)

------
thisisit
Well, given how the company is operated and makes money it already does
"advertising" a lot. Though it is more like self promotion to sell some kind
of micropayment on a particular product. And they make tons of money doing
this.

This moves looks like a way to try and squeeze more money out of their user
and properties. If someone thinks FB is bad or EA games with micro
transactions are bad, try one of Tencent's properties. Then think what will
happen with this move towards advertisement.

~~~
heroprotagonist
Beyond that, consider what Tencent are doing with a "social credit score" to
compete with Alibaba's Sesame Credit. It will be scary when these systems
eventually migrate to or evolve in the US.

Tencent social credit:

* [https://qz.com/1049669/chinas-tencent-hkg-0700-is-quietly-te...](https://qz.com/1049669/chinas-tencent-hkg-0700-is-quietly-testing-a-social-credit-score-based-on-peoples-online-behavior/)

Sesame Credit video from Extra Credits (almost a couple years old now, but
most easily-engaged piece I've seen on implications of social credit):

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI)

------
tryingagainbro
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tencent](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tencent)
$500+ BILLION market cap, and stakes in a lot of top companies. Imagine if
they truly entered the US /EU market

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Tencent can’t even effectively enter non-mainland Chinese markets (HK, Taiwan,
Singapore, etc...) or the countries surrounding the PRC (Cambodia, Myanmar,
Vietnam, India, Russia, Korea, ....). Their scope is very china limited, where
they have no experience competing with international contenders.

~~~
rxin
WeChat is pretty big in Hong Kong now. I was on Hong Kong MTR last week and
half of the people standing around me used WeChat within 10 mins.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Still not as big as Facebook in the SAR. Also, none of the other functions
work beyond mobile payments for mainland tourists.

